# Doctor Who Season 6 (SPOILERS :p)



## horacethegrey (Apr 24, 2011)

Just watched the first episode. And all I have to say is, HOLY S**T!!!!

*Season 6 Episode 1: The Impossible Astronaut*

LIKES:

The "Future" Doctor's death - I was certainly not expecting that! Quite a gut punch for a season opener! How he escapes from this I'd definitely like to see. Steven Moffat has quite the task ahead of him.

Amy, Rory and River - The fact that the three companions now have future knowledge of what happens to the Doctor  is an intriguing plot point. How will it affect their relationship with him? Karen, Arthur, and Alex play up their characters paranoia and fear quite well.

Canton Everett Delaware III - Whoa. A new companion too! And an American to boot! And not just any American, a former G Man to boot! Mark Sheppard brings a nice new dynamic to the TARDIS crew. Hope he stays on for more after this 2 parter.

The Silence - And here come the new monsters! So what's the cat-  OH CRAP....  Monsters we forget the moment we lose sight of them? Thanks for the nightmares Mr. Moffat! 


DISLIKES:

The Prologue - A bit silly, even by Doctor Who standards.


----------



## Crothian (Apr 24, 2011)

What did you find silly in the prologue?  I found the episode very entertaining and it really makes me not want to wait a week.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Apr 24, 2011)

So that FBI agent is really going to be a new companion?

I'm not so sure.

Other than that, I really enjoyed the premiere.

And I hope they show River's first meeting with the doctor and reveal who the man she killed really is.

The primary suspicion is of course, the Doctor, but it's not necessarily him. It may be somebody else. Because the Doctor himself is something of a criminal and I don't see how his death would really warrant such incarceration.

And quite frankly, that prison needs much better security if she keeps escaping.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Apr 24, 2011)

If by the prologue you mean the Amy's voiceover narration before the titles, then I agree, I hate them. They're horrible, go away!

That said, I think that the show's making a pitched effort to attract new viewers. I don't know how it is elsewhere, but there are Dr. Who posters all over the subways here in Chicago. The pre-title narration is probably an attempt to bring along new viewers. Here's hoping them dump it after a few episodes.


----------



## talwynor (Apr 24, 2011)

There is absolutely an effort to bring in new viewers....especially stateside with the setting, The narration and the timing of the broadcasts without the usual delay bringing it to the US.  As far as the episode went, I was not a fan of the first ten minutes as it seemed to rely on gimics and simple gags too much.  The big event with the docteor didn't have much emotional impact given they clearly aren't going anywhere with it having it happen in the series premier. That being said, the show really picked up for me after that and I love the dialog and chemistry between the characters.  While her appearance in the library is hard to top, I'm a big fan of River Song.


----------



## Herschel (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah, Alex Kingston in the credits makes me want to see an episode just that much more. I did enjoy the for (pre?)-shadowing of the library episodes. There were some great character moments between River, Rory and Amy. 

As for the big splash early the SO turned to me and said "Wait, what? Is Matt Smith not doing the show any more?" I bit my lip and didn't remind her that his current contract runs through next season. 

It also does lend more fuel to the "Did River kill the Doctor" fire. Which makes me believe more and more it's not him she offs. There's also more mystery going on as the 906-year-old doctor (which is still a bit off unless Moffat decided it was time to have the doctor age some anyway. He was 903 for what, five seasons?) knows something is up and is debating trying to change/run/hide from it but still has to go forward.

Adding Sterling/Badger/Romo to the cast for the series openers was also a nice move. Mark Sheppard is easily recognized for his other roles and plays a lot of similar characters but he does a nice job nonetheless.

My biggest complaint was information prior about how the season was going to open Saturday/Sunday so we wouldn't have to wait a week for the finale. Then I looked it up yesterday and saw April 30th as air date for episode 2.


----------



## Herschel (Apr 25, 2011)

Diamond Cross said:


> And I hope they show River's first meeting with the doctor and reveal who the man she killed really is.




I think we're in for quite a wait on those two, especially the former. It will likely come with a different actress in the role and a different doctor also.


----------



## MarkB (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm going to be interested to see where they take the monsters from this one, but so far, they're an effective variant on the "don't look away" theme that Moffatt started with the Weeping Angels.

If anything, they're even scarier as a concept. Yes, a Weeping Angel can move incredibly fast if you're not looking at it - but these ones could be doing anything behind your back and you'd literally never know it. There could be one in the room with you right now.

I wonder if their ability will turn out to be a curse as much as a gift - maybe it's something they can't turn off. Maybe they can never effectively communicate with anyone on a meaningful level, because they're forgotten the moment they leave.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 25, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 26, 2011)

The prologue appears to be an American broadcasting thing, if I heard correctly.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 26, 2011)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:


> The prologue appears to be an American broadcasting thing, if I heard correctly.




If so this is one American that thinks they need to S*#$-can it tute-suite! I've never needed an intro before now, don't treat me like an idiot....


That said, I loved the episode!  Has anyone noticed that the power console is the same one used last season for the monster that ate and then assumed the identities of people?  I have a feeling that this is not just a re-use of props as has been the case in the past.  I see this season trying to tie all of last year's episodes together somehow, even more so than the final episode last season.

The astronaut is the doctor, the one he shot was a clone.  That's my guess.  As for the pregnancy, did anyone notice that River got sick after seeing the aliens multiple times too?   Hmmmmm

And as cliche as it seems I think that River does kill the Doctor, but after the first episode, which Doctor does she actually kill?  If my above guess is correct, maybe it's another clone.  

One reason I love Dr. Who so much is I'm, usually really good at figuring out what the heck is going on in a TV episode long before anyone else (CSI, Mentalist, etc), with Dr. Who, not so much.


----------



## Remus Lupin (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned my favorite line of the episode:

RIVER: "I'm a screamer. There's a spoiler for you!"


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 27, 2011)

Removed


----------



## MarkB (Apr 27, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> I wonder if the Doctor we see get shot/burned is, in fact, the alternate Doctor from Pete's World (who was with Rose Tyler).




Unlikely. In the finale of Journey's End, he told Rose that his half-human nature meant that he wouldn't regenerate, but would live out a normal human lifespan.

I know it's not exactly tremendously likely or popular, but they _could_ just leave it as it is. Barring subsequent timey-wimey happenings, what we've seen is, in fact, the final end for the Doctor, and they're going to have to squeeze his remaining future adventures into that tiny little two-hundredish-year gap in his personal timeline.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 27, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Herschel (Apr 27, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> I'm surprised no one has mentioned my favorite line of the episode:
> 
> RIVER: "I'm a screamer. There's a spoiler for you!"




If Alex Kingston said that to me I'd do everything I could to find out for sure.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 27, 2011)

Thunderfoot said:


> Has anyone noticed that the power console is the same one used last season for the monster that ate and then assumed the identities of people? .




Yep, I noticed that and I expect that the current baddies will tie back to that adventure from last season.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 28, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 28, 2011)

The question is, which one?  IOW are they going to segue into another multiple Doctors episode?  (I really hope so, it would be nice to Tom Baker back in his scarf and flop hat.)

OOOORRRRRR are they going to bring back The Master??


----------



## MerricB (Apr 28, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> Are you sure?  Because I think he said that the half-human Doctor could grow old and die.  I don't think regeneration is addressed.




"I'm part Human. Specifically, the ageing part. I'll grow old. And never regenerate. I've only got one life, Rose Tyler. I... could spend it with you. If you want." - The Doctor #2, "Journey's End". 

It's addressed.

I think it's extremely unlikely that Steven Moffat will be relying on RTD plot devices for his stories. Apart from anything, it makes a mockery of the closure of Rose's story. And Steven Moffat really, really likes happy endings - he's the one who lobbied for Jenny to not be killed in "The Doctor's Daughter".

Mind you, when it comes to endings that aren't so happy when you think about them, I draw your attention to "Forest of the Dead".

Cheers!


----------



## Herschel (Apr 28, 2011)

Good point, Merric. One of the most memorable moments of Series 1 was Christopher Eccleston exclaiming in near extasy 'just this once everybody lives'. He also tidied up the end of the protagonist females' lives with happyish endings in "Blink". Even "Jeckyll" had a weirdly happy ending.


----------



## Raven Crowking (Apr 28, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Herschel (Apr 29, 2011)

That was sad, but made sense thematically. It was one of my favorite episodes, if not the favorite. That disc is probably may favorite of any released to date also, although I'd argue I suppose that the Donna series was the most consistently good, with "Midnight" being the only episode that was a bit disappointing after the awesomeness that was The Library knocking that disc down a notch.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Apr 30, 2011)

Nobody talking about Episode 2 yet? Well, here it goes...

Even though the thread is tagged as 'spoilers', it only seems fair to use an sblock just at the moment.
[sblock]

I've got mixed feelings about the episode.

Very creepy? Sure. Got that in spades.

Bit disjointed in places - I thought so. I know that they are setting some things up for the season, but even so...

Overall plotline - I really liked it, especially the solution to the problem which the Doctor came up with - implanting a post hypnotic suggestion to everyone in the world every time the moon landing is viewed, which they can't remember but which gets them to kill 'the Silence' every time they see them. 

Clearly not a foolproof suggestion though, as at least one was around at the start of Ep 1 before the doctor got killed. Also their ability to blow people up with finger lightning rather suggests that killing them by ordinary people might end up as somewhat futile attempts, but never mind...

My biggest problem is that if they've been on earth monitoring things and doing stuff since the wheel, where have they been in every other doctor who episode on earth pre-1969 ever? Or why is it that just now is the first time they were actually seen?

Obviously we've yet to see the significance of:
* the space suit
* the little girl (Pond's daughter? Time Lord style regeneration?)
* the tardis which the Silence were making




[/sblock]


----------



## MarkB (May 1, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> Nobody talking about Episode 2 yet? Well, here it goes...
> 
> Even though the thread is tagged as 'spoilers', it only seems fair to use an sblock just at the moment.
> [sblock]My biggest problem is that if they've been on earth monitoring things and doing stuff since the wheel, where have they been in every other doctor who episode on earth pre-1969 ever? Or why is it that just now is the first time they were actually seen?[/sblock]




[sblock]Isn't that the whole point of the creepiness of them, though? The idea that they _have_ been in all those episodes, only nobody remembers them because they're not looking at one right now.[/sblock]



> [sblock]Obviously we've yet to see the significance of:
> * the space suit
> * the little girl (Pond's daughter? Time Lord style regeneration?)
> * the tardis which the Silence were making[/sblock]




[sblock]Yeah, looks like these will be the arc themes of this season. Oh, and let's not forget the part where the Doctor's still doomed.[/sblock]


----------



## Plane Sailing (May 1, 2011)

That reminds me - it seems that they glossed over the photo that Pond took on her mobile - sure then mentioned it, but it seems that there is a whole element of the gangs discovery of the Silence which was glossed over. At the start of Ep 2 they are looking for them. At the end of Ep 1 nobody still knew about them (apart from a picture on a phone)


----------



## Herschel (May 1, 2011)

Flippin' BRILLIANT. The SO looked over at me annoyed and asked "Why do you get me hooked on a show with all these cliffhangers?" There is so much going on even after a supposedly "tidy" ending. Rory's really grown on me as a character and really helps flesh out the ensemble.


----------



## MarkB (May 1, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> That reminds me - it seems that they glossed over the photo that Pond took on her mobile - sure then mentioned it, but it seems that there is a whole element of the gangs discovery of the Silence which was glossed over. At the start of Ep 2 they are looking for them. At the end of Ep 1 nobody still knew about them (apart from a picture on a phone)




Yeah, I can't help thinking they're intending to revisit this episode before the series' end, maybe interweave some of the left-out events into the later storyline.

Then again, it may just have been done that way deliberately, to keep the viewers off-balance.


----------



## Villano (May 1, 2011)

I need to ask, am I the only one who thought the Silence looked kind of like those weird, faceless winged creatures from Beastmaster?

Or am I that big of a geek...


----------



## Herschel (May 1, 2011)

Yes. 

I actually thought they were updates on the old X-Files costumes. 

So far, I think the Weeping Angels are still cooler though.


----------



## Morrus (May 2, 2011)

Villano said:


> I need to ask, am I the only one who thought the Silence looked kind of like those weird, faceless winged creatures from Beastmaster?
> 
> Or am I that big of a geek...




According to Doctor Who Confidential, they were based on the famous painting The Scream, with the implication that that's what the painting is actually of - except that nobody remembers that, including the artist.


----------



## Havrik Stoneskimmer (May 4, 2011)

Anyone want to help me try to adapt the Silence as a D&D 4e monster?

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-fan...whos-silence-d-d-d-d-4th-edition-monster.html


----------



## Mark CMG (May 4, 2011)

horacethegrey said:


> Thanks for the nightmares Mr. Moffat!





Moffat = SciFi Time Travel done right!


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 4, 2011)

For the next regeneration, can we get a Doctor who dosnt run? Who walks everywhere? Someone more cerebral like the 5th, or the 7th?

Ive been watching the latest 2 eps, and Im getting a bit over 'the whole universe' being threatened. In the original series it might just be earth or some alien world or .. in one serial arc was just about finding parts of the key to time.  Id love to see the White/Black Guardian again.


----------



## Herschel (May 5, 2011)

Running is what gives the new series their pace and adds tension and tempo since The Doctor and his companions don't generally go BA on baddies. Being as Sylvester McCoy's Doctor was teh deathknell of a series that had run for about 25 years, he's probably not the best character model for success. 

Another strange thought I had is there any indication that William Hartnell's Doctor was technically the first Doctor incarnation or a regeneration?


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 6, 2011)

The series was in Ratings fatigue long before McCoy came along though. Some of the 6th Doctor stories got particuarly poor ratings. Stories like Delta and the Bannermen didnt help though. You are really only as good as your writers though.

Your second though is actually quite interesting. In the Tom Baker serial 'The Brain of Morbius' a riff on the Frankenstein mythos, Morbius (in his patchwork body) and the Doctor square off in a Mindbending contest. Apparently it basically pits a timelord against another in a contest of wills. To visualise this for the viewer,  they used head shots of previous versions of the Doctor as he appeared to be losing and then other headshots after the 1st Doctor appeared.

Conjecture was speculated whether the 1st Doctor was indeed the first incarnation or just the 1st one we saw. The other theory was that the Doctor started to win and the head shots we saw were of previous incarnations of Morbius. Terrance Dicks (the writer of the story) never really defined it either, which I think in a way is good. More uncertainty. 

Then of course you have the issues over the ages The Doctor is at various times in his incarnations.


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 6, 2011)

Note: I thoroughly recommend Brain of Morbius. It came almost in the middle of a Golden time for the Series (viewer numbers), and came from the Duo of Robert Holmes and Phillip Hinchcliffe. These two introduced some Darker elements into Doctor Who (some say Horror), but were very good at Characterisation also.


----------



## horacethegrey (May 8, 2011)

*Season 6 Episode 3: The Curse of the Black Spot*

A nice little romp very much in the tradition of Classic Who.

LIKES

Pirate setting. I had worries it would come off as cheesy, but it works really well in the context of the story. 

The Siren. An effective 'monster' and quite a looker as well. Lily Cole is hot! 

Rory. This ep shows why Rory is one of the better companions of NuWho. Even under threat of drowning he has the sense to not fall apart and calmly give Amy instructions on CPR. 

The Ending. A bunch of 18th century pirates in space? This is why I love Doctor Who! 


DISLIKES

The revelation of the Siren. Agh. Another scifi explanation for a monster? Can't we have a straight up monster without a scifi bent?

Dangling plot threads. Amy's 'pregnancy', the strange lady with the metal eye patch, the Doctor's future death. Agh. Thanks for torturing us Moffat!


----------



## Herschel (May 9, 2011)

This was a fun episode. Rory keeps growing as a character and Amy takes the female companion role to a more prominant position once again. The old series companions were mostly window dressing and tag-along gophers by comparison with the newer ones.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 9, 2011)

I beg to differ, Romona was anything but "window dressing".  Maybe you just have to be a red-headed female to be a good companion. 

I'm finding this whole story line is getting me really excited about watching Dr Who again.  I stopped after Tom Baker left the show, well not actually, I stopped about two months after.  I hated Chucklhead (Eccleston) and Tennant was ... quaint.  I'm really digging the zany over the top Dr. as portrayed by Matt Smith.

The only problem is that freaking intro voice over for the "American" version; we know who he is, who Amelia is and what is going on, a weekly "reminder as to the plot" is quite insulting.   Please, please, please BBC, take it away, it burns ussssss, we hatessss it!!!

BTW THAT would be an awesome guest star Andy Sikrus doing, well, anything on Dr Who would be a win.


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 9, 2011)

Yes, I utterly hate the intro. What's more, it makes it seem like it's Amy's story, rather than the Doctor's, as though the show hadn't existed for decades before she was even born.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 9, 2011)

horacethegrey said:


> The revelation of the Siren. Agh. Another scifi explanation for a monster? Can't we have a straight up monster without a scifi bent?




Is that something they ever do on Doctor Who? I can't remember a single episode where the explanation was left to the supernatural. It's a sci-fi show, hence the bend.


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 9, 2011)

FastLearner: As a long time watcher of Doctor Who, you are essentially correct. Most Monsters come from a scifi background on Doctor Who.  The Loch ness monster is for example a creature supposeldy brought with the Zygons. (although there are other explanations from within Dr Who).

The most natural monster I can think of is the Giant Kraken beast from 'The Power of Kroll'. Was originally a an average sized acquatic to the huge beast it was due to the effects of the Key of Time. THats about as natural as we get. And that episode is very old now. 

I also disagree with old series companions being gophers and window dressing. Im sure some could be described as that, but from the 70's onwards the Doctors female companions in particular embraced a lot of the concepts of feminism and womens rights. Jo Grant, Sarah Janes, Leela and onwards were definetly a new 'type' of female companion. Leela in particular challenged the Doctor on many occasions as well as helping him out with her combat skills. I think you are looking at 2 different time periods and attempting to find similarity. Tv making is a lot different nowadays, thus the companions reflect the times. 

What has concerned me more are some of the Male companions. We went from ADric (Mathermatical genius but generally disliked by viewers) to Turlough (one of my favorites who had a quantum shift in character direction, most people wouldnt like him). The New series decided quite early on that it would be best if a female companion accompanied the Doctor. I could see why. We had a new companion of sorts in Adam who lasted 1 additional episode. We also had Rose's ex.. In Mickey. I liked this companion a lot, I think due to the fact that less Doctor Who is made now.. it just didnt seem like he stayed around long. His personality though again like Turlough had a great change.

Now we have Rory who is perhaps a little more level headed than Amy. Would I like to see a Doctor / Rory story without Amy being in the episode? Sure. Would be interesting to see what happens without her influence. 

[MENTION=34175]Thunderfoot[/MENTION]: Romana (of which we have 1 or 2)


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 9, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Morrus (May 9, 2011)

horacethegrey said:


> The revelation of the Siren. Agh. Another scifi explanation for a monster? Can't we have a straight up monster without a scifi bent?




It's a sci-fi show about aliens.  That's never gonna change.  It'll *always* be aliens.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 9, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Herschel (May 9, 2011)

We'll see that when CSI:Boise, NCIS: Paducah and Law & Order:Arkasas have aliens behind their stories.


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 9, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> <SNIP>
> Nice to see that the Voyager EMH has gotten a new makeover
> <SNIP>



Nice to see I wasn't the only one who was thinking that thought.


----------



## Morrus (May 9, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> Every moment of Earth's history was influenced by aliens?  Really?  And *different* aliens at that?
> 
> RC




That's pretty much Doctor Who's premise, yeah.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 9, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Morrus (May 10, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> You mean post-Troughton, I assume?




What, 40 years ago?

If you wanna go back to 60s TV, be my guest! I'm pretty happy with the modern incarnation.


----------



## MerricB (May 10, 2011)

Morrus said:


> It's a sci-fi show about aliens.  That's never gonna change.  It'll *always* be aliens.




Not always.

Sometimes they're terrestrials (The Silurians, The Sea Devils).
Sometimes they're created by mad scientists (Inferno, The Underwater Menace, The Green Death, Invasion of the Dinosaurs, Robot).



Cheers!


----------



## MerricB (May 10, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> You mean post-Troughton, I assume?




It's far more post-Hartnell. There's one historical in Troughton's era, and it's his second story (The Highlanders). 

Hartnell stories break down as follows:
* Historicals: 10
* Historical with alien influence: 1 (The Meddling Monk)
* Alien Planet/Future Earth: 16
* Modern Day: 2 (Planet of Giants, War Machines)

Troughton Stories break down as follows:
* Historicals: 1
* Modern Day: 6
* Alien Planet/Future Earth: 14

The Modern Day one is difficult: How do you group "Abominable Snowmen" or "Evil of the Daleks"? In the end, I've gone for Modern Day, as they're not strictly "Historical with alien influences".

Pertwee Stories...
* Historicals: 0
* Historicals with Alien Influences: 1 (Time Warrior)
* Modern Day: 15
* Alien Planet/Future Earth: 8

(Few mixes here: Three Doctors, Time Monster, Day of the Daleks, Planet of the Spiders, which I've lumped into "Modern Day")

Tom Baker Stories...
* Historicals: 0
* Historicals with Alien Influences: 4 (Pyramids of Mars, Talons of Weng-Chiang, Mask of Mandragora, Horror of Fang Rock)
* Modern Day: 8
* Alien Planet/Future Earth: 29

Peter Davison Stories:
* Historicals: 1 (Black Orchid)
* Historicals with Alien Influences: 3 (The Visitation, The Awakening, King's Demons)
* Modern Day: 1 (Mawdryn Undead)
* Other Stuff: 15

I'm using "Other Stuff" due to stories like Arc of Infinity, Four To Doomsday and Time-Flight. 

Colin Baker stories:
* Historicals: 0
* Historicals with Alien Influences: 1 (Mark of the Rani)
* Modern Day: 2 (Attack of the Cyberman. Sort of. And The Two Doctors).
* Other Stuff: the rest. Err... 8?

Sylvester McCoy stories:
* Historicals: 0
* Historicals with Alien Influences: 4 (Ghost Light, Remembrance of the Daleks, Delta and the Bannermen, The Curse of Fenric)
* Modern Day: 2 (Survival, Battlefield, Silver Nemesis)
* Other Stuff: 5

A couple of the historicals (daleks, delta) are almost modern day!

Cheers!


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 10, 2011)

Now that was indepth. Nice work.

Doctor Who originally started out as a Historical show aimed at kids. By letting people from out time witness past events. However as soon as the first Dalek story hit, from then on the whole premise of the series changed. THen you get Kit Pedler, the shows doctor/scientific advisor who introduces the Cybermen because he was interested in the whole.. quite groundbreaking idea of replacement organs etc.

And on Doctor Who went. You wouldnt see a Historical story after the 2nd Doctor Era without an 'Alien' influence, until Black Orchid a LOOONG time later.


I honest dont think we will see another one again in Doctor Who.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 10, 2011)

Historical episodes -- and shows in general -- had the massive advantage of being able to use the giant BBC closets full of historical costumes and, to a certain extent, the existing sets and historically-preserved nearby locations. Saves a ton of money, making it easier to launch shows.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 10, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Herschel (May 10, 2011)

Tyranthraxus said:


> Doctor Who originally started out as a Historical show aimed at kids.




This is only a small portion of the "truth". It was designed and launched as a Science Fiction series about a time traveller with the intention of using historical settings at times to teach a bit of history while raising interest in history. The current and future sets were there to teach a bit of and encourage interest in science.

The Daleks were, essentially, the second story so it's pretty hard to hold the position that it was supposed to be a history-based series.


----------



## Richards (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, it wasn't coincidence that Ian and Barbara were Susan's science and history teachers from school, after all.

Johnathan


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 11, 2011)

I did mention that the original premise was the Historical show. The Dalek story complete changed this premise.


----------



## Richards (May 12, 2011)

Actually, I believe the original plan was that there was going to be pretty much a 50/50 split between story lines that took place in Earth's past (and would teach history to kids) and those that took place in the future (and would teach science to kids) - hence Susan's science teacher as well as her history teacher being the first two companions to the Doctor.  The first story took place in Earth's prehistory, and did pretty well.  The second story took place on the planet Skaro and featured the Daleks, and the ratings went through the roof.  And thereafter, while there was the occasional historical story, the science fiction/scary alien stories jumped to the forefront.

Johnathan


----------



## horacethegrey (May 15, 2011)

*Season 6 Episode 4: The Doctor's Wife*

LIKES:

- Neil Gaiman. WOW. His imagination is in full force here. Which is funny because I find his writing somewhat aimless and inconsistent at times. But here it's brilliant. And you can tell it's him, just from the hallmarks alone. Creepy loopy patchwork people, dark and disturbing happenings to ordinary folks, disembodied malevolent entities and barking mad dialogue. Wonderful job. Sure hope he comes back to Doctor Who sometime.

- Idris. Who woulda thunk it? The Tardis conciousness get ripped from it's shell and placed in a living receptacle. An idea which would have been disastrous in the hands of a lesser writer than Neil Gaiman. Credit also to Surrane Jones for playing the part to perfection. That last scene wtih the Doctor was particularly heartbreaking.

- Matt Smith. I've voted my Matt as my favorite new series Doctor, in part because of his wildy eccentric take on the the last Time Lord. Here though he gets to show a side of the Doctor that's not seen often, his emotional vulnerabitly. Particularly in that last scene with Idris, which I thought Matt played brilliantly. 

DISLIKES:

- It ended.  We don't often get perfect episodes like this.

I rank this as one of the best episodes of Doctor Who ever made. Just... brilliant.


----------



## Herschel (May 15, 2011)

I rather liked it, for the most part. The patchwork people I found rather lame and the Tardis hallways looked like something out of original Star Trek. Those are pretty minor nits though. I was hoping to actually see more eccentric Tardis rooms but it was great to see the 10 control room again like the Tardis holds each doctor incarnation in her memory by saving a room for them.

I liked how they gave Matt Smith some meatier emotional bits and Surrane Jones put on a Helena Bonham-Carter-esque performance without the full-on creepiness.


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 15, 2011)

I liked the episode a lot. But my wife disliked it intensely, arguing that Neil Gaiman and Dr. Who are a bad mix. Needless to say, this led to a conversation about the meaning of "Science Fiction."


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 15, 2011)

Loved this episode.  My only gripe was using the 10th Dr.s TARDIS console, if you are going for "history" bring back a real Dr's console, 2,3 or 4.  Loved the fact that the crack in the Universe was shown again, if only in the background (you all caught that, right?).    It's really nice seeing them tie all of these episodes together with little bits of string instead of hitting us over the head like they did last season.  Not that last season was bad, but, it's better when it's subtle.  ("There's another Ood I failed to save...", brilliant.)

The TARDIS's name is Sexy, who knew?   I've always loved the TARDIS as a non-speaking part, I've always felt it was more than just a set piece but a background character, nice to know I wasn't the only one.  Explaining that she always takes him where he needs to go vice wants to go and that she chose him instead of vice versa was a great piece of writing.  A lot of history was done by the writer to get it right, excellent.

I also liked how the TARDIS thinks that Rory is the "pretty one".  Although I'm partial to Amy, i am a male, obviously the TARDIS isn't.   Maybe Sexy isn't a bad name for the old girl after all.


----------



## Herschel (May 16, 2011)

I had my nephew/Godson over this weekend (8) and it was rainy, cold and crappy Friday night and Saturday so I got him started on Doctor Who. We actually made it in to "Gridlock" and it hit me: the characters of tremendous cool with very limited screen time include one I like even more than Boba Fett. Yes, it's the Face of Boe.


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 16, 2011)

Nobody was the least bit depressed that all those other Timelords were killed and their messages used as ... well bait to sucka in more? All to get accessto Artron energy from a Tardis.

My prediction of a trap was correct, but I would of never predicted the conciousness of a TARDIS in a human force. 

Speaking of which, why didnt he grab a Chameleon Circuit whilst he had the chance?


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 16, 2011)

I watched it twice...and still cried at the end.

Likes or dislikes...it was bloody Brillant.



horacethegrey said:


> *Season 6 Episode 4: The Doctor's Wife*
> 
> LIKES:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 16, 2011)

Tyranthraxus said:


> Speaking of which, why didnt he grab a Chameleon Circuit whilst he had the chance?



He likes being a mad man with a blue box.


----------



## Herschel (May 16, 2011)

He also hinted as 9 and said as 10 he liked it that way and didn't want to change it.

I liked the forshadowing line of "The only water in the forest is the River."

The only discontinuous thing was Idris' eyes not glowing gold when the Tardis inhabited her but oh well.

My main question is this: Are we going to see Rory dead in EVERY episode now? It's becoming a trend.


----------



## Raven Crowking (May 16, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Mark Hope (May 16, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> "The only water in the forest is a river" refers, I think, to River vs. Pond.
> 
> Perhaps we will see a return of the Forest of Cheem?




My bet is that it refers to the Library (from _Silence in the Library_/_Forest of the Dead_) where River's e-ghost ended up.

Loved this episode to bits and had to work hard not to blubber like a baby in front of my three kids.

Fave line: "Biting is like kissing except there's a winner."  Gaiman is a genius, pure and simple.


----------



## Diamond Cross (May 16, 2011)

The Master ALWAYS comes back, no matter what.

It may even be a completely different Master.

But he always comes back.

So do the Daleks.

And so will the Cyberment.


----------



## Fast Learner (May 16, 2011)

Fantastic episode! I initially assumed (as was the intent, I imagine) that "The Doctor's Wife" referred to River, but am _so_ glad it referred to his "real" wife!


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 22, 2011)

Good episode last night. I liked the idea of "The Flesh" and "Gangers." It'll be interesting to see how part 2 spins out, unfortunately, here in the U.S. at least, we have to wait two weeks.

By the way, did anyone else think at the end that we may have gotten a potential explanation for what happened at the beginning of the first episode?


----------



## Thunderfoot (May 22, 2011)

I think what is interesting is that it appears that the two female gangers have switched personalities.  Not sure what the deal is there, but it's odd none the less.


----------



## Herschel (May 23, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> By the way, did anyone else think at the end that we may have gotten a potential explanation for what happened at the beginning of the first episode?




I thought about it but almost immediately wrote it off as a Moffat misdirection due to the 200-ish year age difference. 

It was a good episode for Rory. The whole "we need to hate you now" bit felt kind of contrived but oh well. Mini-cliff-hanger to be followed by a mini-conclusion to be followed by the big cliff-hanger. The wait until September is going to suuuu-uuuck.


----------



## Herschel (May 29, 2011)

All hail the Moff. Holy crappin' mind frak. Looks like Matt Smith gets the Channel David Tennant at the end of Human Nature/Family of Blood.


----------



## horacethegrey (May 29, 2011)

*Doctor Who Season 6 Episode 5/6: The Rebel Flesh/The Almost People*

SPOILERS AHEAD! 

LIKES

- The two Doctors. Don't you just love it when the Doctor manages to be brilliant and unpredictable, even when he's two people? The fact that he and his 'ganger' got along so well and were able to plan accordingly shows what strength of character the Doctor has. He's not going to let a little thing like an identity crisis or cloning blues get in the way of doing the right thing.

- Guest stars. This two parter had the benefit of pretty strong supporting cast. From Sarah Smart (_Wallander_), Marshall Lancaster (_Life on Mars, Ashes to Ashes_) and Mark Bonnar (_Paradox_). The fact that the one off characters in this story are memorable is because of them.

- The twist ending. HOLY S**T! Amy's been a ganger this whole time? And now she's in some weird sterile cubicle ready to give birth? WTH is this? The X-Files? Can't wait for nxt week!

DISLIKES

- The rotting fleshy bits. Flesh that's still fully conscious but rotting? Eyes on the wall? Ugh. Give me a weeping angel any day. My stomach at least can take that.


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 29, 2011)

Wait, I thought there was no episode last night?!?


----------



## Pseudonym (May 29, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> Wait, I thought there was no episode last night?!?




Not aired in the US or Canada, which I'm sure was a torrential disappointment.


----------



## Herschel (May 29, 2011)

It is sey up for an absolutely EPIC cliffhanger. The prequel & trailer add tension nicely.


----------



## Remus Lupin (May 29, 2011)

Must. Avoid. Reading. SPOILERS!!!


----------



## Herschel (May 29, 2011)

Also avoid youtube Episode Seven prequel & trailer.


----------



## MarkB (May 29, 2011)

SPOILERS - speculation about current UK episode.


So, any speculation as to when Amy was grabbed and 'gangered'? My first thought was in the orphanage in episode 2, when she encountered the astronaut - then I remembered that her first "hatch woman" experience occurred just before that, as she was about to enter that room.

So - sometime during the time-gap between episodes 1 and 2? Or even before that, during Amy and Rory's honeymoon?


----------



## Fast Learner (May 29, 2011)

On this week's accompanying _Doctor Who Confidential_ episode (a "behind the scenes" show where they talk to the episode's writer, show off-camera stuff with the actors, etc.) one of the producers said that Amy's been a replacement since 



Spoiler



the beginning of the season


. Not sure exactly what that means, and I'm stridently avoiding the previews for episode 7, so I don't know what else is revealed.


----------



## Tyranthraxus (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, Amy had been a ganger since the start of the season. I think I most noticed it when the doctors internal scan had her flipping between Pregnant and not.

I didnt realise it exactly then, but In the end it did make sense. She was essentially hooked into a ganger relay.. experiencing all that her ganger felt and did with every so often eyepatch lady checking up on her. Which didnt break the connection. This makes me think that her ganger tech interface was much more advanced that those of the mining crew.  Im assuming the ganger Amy couldnt exactly replicate the baby  (Im assuming Rory's, so does that mean he slept with the copy? )


Im am sad to see that the Cybus Cybermen are back. I want the Mondasians .

Is Kit Pedlers estate not freeing them up?


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 5, 2011)

MID SEASON FINALE

Well, I'm pretty happy with the way the episode ended


----------



## Herschel (Jun 5, 2011)

interesting, to say the least.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 5, 2011)

Great fun! One of the most enjoyable episodes with the current doctor!


----------



## Diamond Cross (Jun 6, 2011)

Re: A Good Man goes To War



Spoiler



Okay, this poses a whole other set of problems.

If River really is Amy's daughter, and she is half Time Lord, and I hope  i'm not stating the painfully obvious here, but that means that River  would also be The Doctor's second daughter. Because he is presumably the  only free roaming Galifreyan in the entire universe. And barring  anything else, that means Amy did give him at least one night to  remember. 

And it would have to be the Doctor because if it's not him then that  means Amy slept with another roaming Time Lord out there, some where.  Which has yet to be documented.

And that means River can not be The Doctor's wife. because then that would be marrying your own daughter.

So, ew.



The only other possibility is through some sort of genetic engineering of some sort, like the first Daughter.

But even with that, it would still be very icky, because River would  still be the Doctor's daughter. Because at least as far as I know, the  only source of Galifreyan DNA would be The Doctor.


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 6, 2011)

(added spoilers at Mustrum_Ridcully's request)



Diamond Cross said:


> And barring  anything else, that means
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It's not barring anything else, though. I think you missed a key bit; see below.



> And it would have to be
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When The Doctor, Madame Vastra, and Dorium Maldavar are discussing 



Spoiler



Melody's DNA they conclude that River/Melody's conception in the traveling TARDIS transformed her human DNA into that of a Time Lord (or something close to it), and that she was genetically modified or pushed towards being more of a Time Lord


by Madame Kovarian (Eye Patch Lady). 

No 



Spoiler



sex with a Time Lord is required. As they note in the discussion, Time Lords became what they are due to prolonged exposure to the Time Vortex; River/Melody's DNA was actually


created in the midst of it.



> And that means River
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Because she's not 



Spoiler



related to him River could be his wife. However, a couple of episodes back the term "the Doctor's wife" was used for the TARDIS itself,


which is likely what that reference means.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 6, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> This is a spoiler thread (as it says in the title), so you don't need to add tags.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would still consider using sblock spoilers, just for our American watchers that still have to wait a week. It's always dangerous if there is only one single thread on a TV show. If it's a full-on spoiler thread, with spoilers of future episodes even know one has seen, it becomes very hard to get into discussions of past episodes without avoiding spoilers for future ones.

[sblock]
The Doctor never had any sex with Amy Pond. But the wedding night of Amy and Rory was aboard the TARDIS, and the exposure to the Time Vortex might have done the very same that it did to the Gallyfreyans once - mutated them into Time Lords.

It is possible that there was some additional trickery employed to make this happening easier than it normally would. 
[/sblock]


----------



## Herschel (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm still not sure I actually like the River origin story (the name order reversal is a bit irritating in a shoe horn kind of way) and I did like the way the young soldier made you think for a bit she might be a young River (and might have worked well also). It also does lend a funny twist on River's "I'm a screamer" line from earlier. It will also create a rather odd dynamic aboard the Tardis and I'm guessing Karen and Arthur are gone after this series/season (Karen's original contract was for two series, Matt Smith's for three or four (I think through the 2013 series)). 

Still, lots of space to work and Moffat's pretty good at writing himself out of apparent inescapable boxes.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 6, 2011)

Crossposted on CM:  

I have a theory. This is all pure speculation, so no spoilers.


I remember some time ago Moffat expressed displeasure that The Doctor had, over recent years, strayed a long way from the "odd man in a blue box putting things right" to "most famous guy in the universe feared by all". I think he's setting about putting that right, taking it back more to its roots.


There's this long theme (from the Pandorica last year to this) of him being so feared by the entire universe that the entire universe allies to take him down. This is the second time that theme's come up, and definitely more than a few times that the "Doctor means 'greatest warrior'" thing comes up. Even when RTD was doing it, the Daleks called him "the destroyer" and stuff, and the "Time Lord Victorious" stuff from the Tennant specials (his own hubris) along with when he destroyed the red spider queen thingy's children in the Xmas special with Donna and she had to get him to stop. Add in the Time War stuff, the anger he feels at it all, and so on.


Eye Patch Woman refers to this long war against the Doctor. A war he wasn't even aware of. And the Clerics when we first met them weren't bad guys (and they made a point of humanising them with the fat-thin couple to remind us of that).


I think this season is about ending all that. The Doctor is being shown what he has become - he's now the villain of the piece. Moffat's building him up into the perfect aggressor, Galactus-style, and he's going to realise that his actions and his existence are actually destructive.


And, I'm going out on a limb here - I think that's why he'll arrange to have himself killed on that beach. Though there will be some timey-wimey rebooting effect of that, because they won't end the show.


Next year, I postulate, he won't be the most famous and feared being in all creation any more. He'll just be a mad man in a blue box who sets things right.


----------



## MarkB (Jun 6, 2011)

I hope you're right. One thing I began tiring of by the end of the second season of new _Who_ was the seeming need to constantly out-do each prior season's climax in terms of world-threatening peril - first the world, then the universe, then the multiverse, then the entire history of creation.

After a certain point, there isn't any further you can reasonably raise the stakes, and the only alternative is to take a new approach.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Jun 6, 2011)

And of course, the fanboys will whine about any changes to their Doctor and say junk like "it's just not Doctor who" anymore.


----------



## GMforPowergamers (Jun 6, 2011)

as  a new fan i would be upsset with going bacck... ilike kinda scary warrior dr

but i would understand


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 7, 2011)

There's an awesome Usenet post from Steven Moffat back in *1995* where he postulated that the word "doctor," meaning healer, actually came _from_ Doctor Who, with people throughout time taking up the word due to their experience with him. 

*1995*. Man does he ever hold onto his cool ideas.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jun 7, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> There's an awesome Usenet post from Steven Moffat back in *1995* where he postulated that the word "doctor," meaning healer, actually came _from_ Doctor Who, with people throughout time taking up the word due to their experience with him.
> 
> *1995*. Man does he ever hold onto his cool ideas.



Interesting ...

Good ideas last?


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 7, 2011)

Here's the link. He also proposes that it's his real name, so, y'know, whatever, but still, totally cool.


----------



## horacethegrey (Jun 7, 2011)

*Morrus*: That's an interesting hypothesis, and one I very much agree with! Perhaps Moffat is rebooting the series so that the Doctor doesn't become an all powerful lonely god of the universe, but a traveler who occasionally rights wrongs along the way. I too have gotten tired with this constant "The Oncoming Storm" rep the Doctor's been attached with. Yes, perhaps a return to the series roots is in store.

But enough of that, back to the episode. I like it well enough, but a little disappointed with the ending. I felt the reveal of River's identity lacked the emotional weight a true cliffhanger should have, but I'm reasonably certain Moffat will follow it up well this coming September. What I did like though, were the supporting characters, especially the lady Silurian and her maid! Wouldn't mind seeing a story about how they met up with the Doctor!


----------



## Herschel (Jun 7, 2011)

Funny, another great post finishes with the line:
 " I mean, the guy has one snog in thirty years of saving our 
planet and you're all complaining!  You utter, utter bastards!! 
"
Sex and The Doctor - rec.arts.drwho | Google Groups


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 7, 2011)

horacethegrey said:


> What I did like though, were the supporting characters, especially the lady Silurian and her maid! Wouldn't mind seeing a story about how they met up with the Doctor!




I can easily imagine enjoying a whole series about  Lady Vastra and Jane! 

Love the characters, and the Silurian makeup was particularly good: it never actually occurred to me that she was a human actor with a mask.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 9, 2011)

Diamond Cross said:


> Re: A Good Man goes To War






Spoiler



Were you not watching the dialog between the Silurian and the Doctor? That explained precisely how River could be partially time Lord. 

Nothing to do with biological acts, it was because River was conceived on Amy and Rory's wedding night aboard the Tardis while it was in the time vortex.


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey, the perils of leaving a browser window open and not getting around to replying to a post for ages!

BTW, Morrus - I like the way you are thinking there.


----------



## Diamond Cross (Jun 9, 2011)

Plane Sailing said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm an episode behind because of Memorial day. So I was just thinking about other posts in other forums that talk about the show.

But I also had a thought.

If the title of the episode is referring to Rory, and NOT The Doctor...

Well, you know how River is often going on about how she had to kill a good man....

If the title is a meaningful clue, I wonder if the good man she actually kills is her father, Rory, and this episode was what started the road down to that path.

BUT... this is simply speculation.


----------



## Felon (Jun 10, 2011)

Morrus said:


> Crossposted on CM:
> 
> I have a theory. This is all pure speculation, so no spoilers.
> 
> ...



An excellent observation and I hope your prediction comes to fruition. 

So, I watched the season to date marathon style, along with the new Sherlock Holmes, and it left me wondering: are gay couples now the hip, trendy, BBC diversity thing that I should expect to see slipped in somewhat ham-fistedly?


----------



## Tyranthraxus (Jun 10, 2011)

Felon: That has been the way on English TV shows for a looooong time now. It definetly is not the norm on American tv.


I sometimes wonder if Im watching the same Doctor Who as everyone else. This season to me has probably been the worst since the reboot of the series. Plot pointing disregarded in pursuit of crazy outcomes or events and companions that do bizarre things. 

(ie the Cybermen. The Doctor had to destroy the whole fleet so Rory could get the location of Amy? Isnt the Doctor a um.. Time Traveller with many friends who could provide such info?)

In fact the only episode I have enjoyed this season was the Doctors Wife. That was really really good. The episode with the Doctor going to war was eh. He brought in supposed favors and those 'people' did.. well ... bugger all really. I know we only have under an hour to play with here but well.. was a little sad them doing so little.  Headless Monks idea? eh. Doctor able to sneak in as A Monk? Predictable!

As for the Humans turning on the Doctor.. how many times has he saved their ass? Stahlman Gas, Dalek Invasion, Dalek Invasion, Cyberinvasion, Slitheen etc etc.

Im actually hoping that Rory stays on as the companion without Amy.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 10, 2011)

Tyranthraxus said:


> Plot pointing disregarded in pursuit of crazy outcomes or events and companions that do bizarre things.



The plot point disregard (disintegration?) I can totally agree with. But when did his companions do bizarre things? 



> (ie the Cybermen. The Doctor had to destroy the whole fleet so Rory could get the location of Amy? Isnt the Doctor a um.. Time Traveller with many friends who could provide such info?)



The logic of that scene is entirely self-contained, the logic of pure (blockbuster) cinema, things blowing up accompanied by one-liners. Taken as an example of the form, wasn't it a thing of beauty?

Besides, only making partial sense is a beloved convention of the genre. 



> As for the Humans turning on the Doctor.. how many times has he saved their ass? Stahlman Gas, Dalek Invasion, Dalek Invasion, Cyberinvasion, Slitheen etc etc.



A future political entity turning on the Doctor out of fear, paranoia, and short-sighted self-preservation was the single most believable element of the episode!


----------



## Herschel (Jun 10, 2011)

Mallus said:


> A future political entity turning on the Doctor out of fear, paranoia, and short-sighted self-preservation was the single most believable element of the episode!



Not only that, but it's fairly allegorical to repeated happenings in human history (both real and yeah, even from the show).


----------



## Remus Lupin (Jun 12, 2011)

Is it wrong that I thought the silurian was sexy?


----------



## Felon (Jun 12, 2011)

So has anyone posited that the one-eyed lady is some kind of Dallke?


----------



## Fast Learner (Jun 12, 2011)

Remus Lupin said:


> Is it wrong that I thought the silurian was sexy?




I hope it's not wrong because I felt the same way.


----------



## MarkB (Jun 12, 2011)

Fast Learner said:


> I hope it's not wrong because I felt the same way.




I felt the same way, and would like to see her in a spin-off series. A period detective drama starring a katana-wielding lesbian dinosaur - with that many demographic boxes ticked, how could it fail?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 13, 2011)

Felon said:


> So has anyone posited that the one-eyed lady is some kind of Dallke?




Dalek? Never heard of a Dallke.

My guess is that the eye-patch lady is River. She would know not to use her real name, obviously. We know River is capable of enough to be put in prison. The version of River we are used to wouldn't know that her future self has become so angry at the Doctor that she seeks to destroy him. And the Eye Patch Lady was able to beam a signal to Amy's flesh avatar while the TARDIS was in the vortex. Who else other than the Doctor has that much knowledge about the TARDIS?


----------



## MarkB (Jun 13, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Dalek? Never heard of a Dallke.
> 
> My guess is that the eye-patch lady is River. She would know not to use her real name, obviously. We know River is capable of enough to be put in prison. The version of River we are used to wouldn't know that her future self has become so angry at the Doctor that she seeks to destroy him. And the Eye Patch Lady was able to beam a signal to Amy's flesh avatar while the TARDIS was in the vortex. Who else other than the Doctor has that much knowledge about the TARDIS?




One effect of River's reverse chronology is that we already know her future. She winds up as a personality construct in a planet-sized computer after she burns out her body making a heroic sacrifice to save the Doctor's life.

Unless she gets back into a new body after that, it's unlikely that she will become eye-patch woman.

EDIT: Ooh, spooky/interesting thought - there's actually no reason why a computer-based personality construct shouldn't be able to pilot a Flesh-avatar, thus giving them the full experience of a living, breathing person combined with the security of being stored in a big computer somewhere else.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 13, 2011)

MarkB said:


> One effect of River's reverse chronology is that we already know her future. She winds up as a personality construct in a planet-sized computer after she burns out her body making a heroic sacrifice to save the Doctor's life.
> 
> Unless she gets back into a new body after that, it's unlikely that she will become eye-patch woman.
> 
> EDIT: Ooh, spooky/interesting thought - there's actually no reason why a computer-based personality construct shouldn't be able to pilot a Flesh-avatar, thus giving them the full experience of a living, breathing person combined with the security of being stored in a big computer somewhere else.




But the Doctor made a point of running through when Rory and Amy were first together is THIS reality. Does River necessarily become a personality construct in this reality?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 13, 2011)

Removed


----------



## MarkB (Jun 13, 2011)

Raven Crowking said:


> In addition to saying I think Morrus is right, here's some additional theorizing:
> 
> [sblock]When the Doctor sniffed the baby and Amy, he was trying to determine if they were real.  It follows that, although he didn't say it, he knew that the baby was flesh.[/sblock]




[sblock]My impression was that he sniffed Amy because Melody said she smelled nice - our first clue in that scene that he's understanding and responding to what the baby is saying.

His shock at the revelation of the baby's status later seemed legitimate enough that I'm prepared to take it at face value.[/sblock]


----------



## Felon (Jun 15, 2011)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Dalek? Never heard of a Dallke.



Yes, Dalek is what I meant to type, sorry.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Jun 15, 2011)

Felon said:


> Yes, Dalek is what I meant to type, sorry.




Just making sure I didn't miss an original series race. 

It would be an interesting thought. The metal eyepatch could slightly convince me. But I don't like the idea. Seems too much like human-like cylons.


----------



## Mallus (Jun 15, 2011)

He really *did* name the next episode "Let's Kill Hitler".

You're a magnificent bastard, Steven Moffat!


----------

